# Tarpon snakes - it's that time of year...



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Most of my current shop orders are for tarpon flies as everyone begins to prep for spring. Here's about 30 of each size, 2/0 and 4/0, ready for delivery. Note the size difference - the 2/0 is about 4" overall, the original 4/0 is about 6"....


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Capt. do those flies mimick an existing food source? 
umm "match the hatch" -they do look good 
thanks already
-a


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

you posted a similar fly a year ago if I'm not mistaken and a weedless version with grizzly hackle palmered near the front and yellow silly legs became my go-to for bass in north florida. hopefully this year it will get me on some tarpon in key largo


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The only mimic type stuff that the Tarpon Snake provides is its shape when seen from below silhouetted in dark water against the brighter surface.... We've had tarpon eat ladyfish (up to 18"), mullet, small catfish (under 8"), lizard fish (really...), pinfish, herring - and just about anything else they can get - when we're live baiting the same areas we fly fish in. In those circumstances the fish can't see very far and I think they feed as much by feel as by sight (I'm certain a big fish can sense something coming before it can see it...).

I've actually been tying this pattern since the mid to late eighties. For years it was a "secret weapon" and the guides I tied for asked that I not put it in any shop or show it to anyone else at all. More than one of the fly tournaments in the Keys was actually won with it (after they made the long run back up toward the Shark River area...). I draw royaties from this pattern and others through Umpqua Feather Merchants so any shop in the world has access to them...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

Capt. thank you for the info. and help
great reports as always 
-a


----------



## kennethbkeys (Jan 8, 2010)

I use Capt. Lemays patterns often in the back(East Cape to Shark River) when dredging with sinktip or medium full sink lines. It feels like you're casting a dead blackbird at the end of your leader but the poons love eating them! I've never had a bite on them that wasn't a mega take.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

With a standard intermediate line you can "count down" the snake and start at any depth needed. In rivers that can be as much as 10 feet deep we try to start stripping when the fly is about 8' deep... On the other hand you can start working the fly almost right at the surface, or at any level if needed. The downside with that intermediate line (and everything 10wt and above on my skiff is rigged with them, with only an occasional floater for the 10wt...) is that you pretty much have to strip the fly back in before you can re-cast it. That would be a serious drawback fishing the flats or down in the Keys.... Of course nothing casts like an intermediate line, they're easy to get used to since they just cast so much better than a floating line (specially when it's windy..).


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Capt. Bob,

I need a shrimpy pattern for night time tarpon under pier/bridge lights. A smaller pattern 1/0 seems to work better on the west coast.

Any recommendations?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I do a ton of night fishing for small tarpon locally when the shrimp are moving (see my last fishing report). Pretty much the only fly we use is called the Night Fly - it's a small, bushy white tarpon fly tied up on a 1/0 or 2/0 hook. This time of year we're working fish in the 20 to 40lb range with an occasional "surprise" tarpon that might go as big as 80lbs. -all on the Night Fly- here's a pic or two....















.

The spreader is white calftail, short and full, the wings are strung neck hackle three on a side (and tied in on the sides not the top of the hook....). Then a small amount 6 - 10 strands of pearl flashabou accent (the Fat Pack), then three wide webby saddle hackles for the collar using as much of the 'fluff' on the saddles as possible. Thread is Danville's flat waxed in fl.red or fl. chart. I never use and head cement or finish on these flies - just a tiny amount of super glue on the thread at the end... Hope this helps


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Capt. Lemay... That pattern looks like a winner for "shrimp crushing" tarpon.

Bob


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

thats a cool name for a fly


----------



## jeffscoggin (Jan 31, 2012)

Didn't have any quality saddle hackle on hand...but I gave it a shot anyhow....I like to try patterns just to learn different techniques.....


----------

